# Time is wrong...



## validoption (Jun 12, 2011)

My posts here are four hours into the future, but this isn't a problem on other forums, so I'm thinking it's not my phone.... Anyone else?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Change your time-zone settings:
http://rootzwiki.com/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

I had this happen too. Mine was an hour behind eventhough I was set to the correct time-zone. Actually had to set to one time-zone ahead to get it to match for some reason.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

If it's an hour off then adjust the DST Correction Option:


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> If it's an hour off then adjust the DST Correction Option:


Didnt realize what that was. Just did it and all is well now. Thank you!!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

your welcome!


----------

